# -+- 5 Fotds -+-



## prsfynestmami (May 27, 2007)

Here I am....
Five fotds from the past few weeks.... .  Thanks in advance for comments.
Here goes...










Eyes: copperclast, blacktrack, primal, vanilla e/s, mystery, black lancome eyeliner
Lip: Danse lipstick - Bourjois 3D lipgloss









Eyes: Vanilla e/s, blacktrack, mac white eyekohl, random gold glitter from sephora, illusionary, casino, drugstore lashes
Lips: unflappable l/s









Eyes: chartreuse pigment, moth brown, jewelmarine glitter, tealo, mixing medium eyeliner, vanilla e/s, plumage
Lips: I forgot, sorry!  I know I used Fun Fun l/s.. and i think the gloss was Flowerosophy lustreglass









Eyes: pandamonium quad + sugar faux lashes and pop iris LL, blacktrack, spunsilver
Lips: pink a dot lacquer, florabundi









Eyes: Carbon, Fertile, lavender sky, helium, blacktrack, jeweltone, white eyekohl, hard candy glitter liner
Lips: awaken l/s and a little helium dusted on w/a 224 in center of lip

products used updated 05/28

*****PER REQUEST*****
I've had several inquiries about what I use on my brows. 
 - I pluck them myself with a tweezerman set of tweezers
 - I use a 266 with Mystery e/s to fill them in
 - In sparse areas I will use Spiked eyebrow pencil

My skin shade is NW20
I wear Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation NW20
Studiofinish Concealer NW20
Loose Blot powder - Medium
And I have a variety of MSF's and Blushes
Sometimes I will lighten up my undereye area with Full Coverage Foundation in NC20 set with invisible Set powder.

I always prime my lids with UDPP, sometimes if I am having trouble getting a shadow or pigment to "stick" onto my lids I will pat on a little CCB in Luna over UDPP (or over the first layer of e/s for that matter)

I use a 239 to pack my shadows onto my lid and a 217, 224 and 223 in the crease

I use cheap Covergirl Volume Exact mascara.

My skin regimen consists of washing my face with Olay foaming facewash, moisturizing with Cetaphil, and when I get a zit using 10% benzoyl peroxide cream to dry it out.  I have pretty decent genetics, sorry I can't be of more assistance in that area.
***************


----------



## hotpink1326 (May 27, 2007)

Wow, I *LOVE* all of your FOTDs!!! You have such beautiful eyes and apply your makeup *PERECTLY*!!! You look stunning as always!!!!


----------



## Vixen (May 27, 2007)

OOO I love the vibrant colours on you (the green one and the orange one)!!!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (May 27, 2007)

Damn girlie, that is some hot eyeshadow!


----------



## Mien (May 27, 2007)

All look very gorgeous. I'm espeially loving the last three, colorful ones, you wear them so well! Such a cute radio necklace


----------



## Khalia25 (May 27, 2007)

Your face is the perfect canvas for makeup...your looks are fly as h*ll...!! There hasn't been one look that I haven't loved!!! Keep doin it cause you're doing it well!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2007)

Soooo pretty!  You have a great face!!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 27, 2007)

Very pretty


----------



## Eoraptor (May 27, 2007)

You have amazing liner skills, and your shadow/pigment application is great!  I love your hair in the green eyes pic as well.


----------



## Curiosity (May 27, 2007)

Wow.. I love all the looks especially the first one!

Your eyebrows are perfection.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 27, 2007)

SO prettry ..pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee do a tutorial one day ! ...=)


----------



## ebonyannette (May 27, 2007)

gorgeous doll! Yes I need to know what you used. Very talented keep it up!


----------



## thestarsfall (May 27, 2007)

I love your face shape....and your eyebrows....so pretty


----------



## DevinGirl (May 27, 2007)

You are ridiculous!  If you weren't such a sweetie, I'd...I'd...well probably be typical dumb girl & not talk to you, lol...you're THAT hot.  But like infuriatingly hot - gah!  I mean all of this in an envious positive way, lol...You're just gorgeous & I can't handle it!


----------



## Moppit (May 27, 2007)

I love the green and purple.  Very beautiful and the blending is bang-on.


----------



## slvrlips (May 27, 2007)

Stunning
It is sooo good to see you posting again (u have been missed) 
I can't wait to see what products you used 
All of these looks are flawless  
A tutorial would be wonderful (Hint hint) 

BTW 
That radio necklace rocks


----------



## MAC is love (May 27, 2007)

i was looking foward to you posting again!
i love ALL of these.


----------



## La Coco (May 27, 2007)

I love them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renee (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 27, 2007)

ohh i am in love with them all, esp 2,3 & 4!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 27, 2007)

Your skin is perfect.


----------



## kradge79 (May 27, 2007)

Wow, that is all I can say.  You are amazing and they are all beautiful!


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 27, 2007)

beautiful eyes!


----------



## Chelseaa (May 27, 2007)

Those are all amaaazing.
They're so like...clean looking.
I especially love the first one. =]  Awesome job!


----------



## 41hill (May 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 27, 2007)

All of those looks are gorgeous!


----------



## User67 (May 27, 2007)

OMG, these are all just amazing! That green one, that color is like glowing! I can't wait to hear what you used.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (May 27, 2007)

Wow! I am generally not a fan of brighter looks, but I love yours! You have such flawless skin too!


----------



## entipy (May 27, 2007)

Wow! Those are really amazing, and your lips are just luscious!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

I'm loving all 5 looks - amazing blending skills!


----------



## kishahughes (May 27, 2007)

your skin looks flawless what is your skin regimen???  What do you use??


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 27, 2007)

Ohhh, I love them all!


----------



## MACisME (May 27, 2007)

i love u.. no i really do.. i love the neon greenish one!


----------



## RobinG (May 28, 2007)

I dont think there is anything I can say that hasnt been said. Your beautiful and your makeup is flawless. Welcome back.


----------



## astronaut (May 28, 2007)

dannggg your eyes and brows are like bam! My favorite's the purple one!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (May 28, 2007)

gah i love everything. it's all gorgeous!


----------



## Eyelashwishes (May 28, 2007)

You are Extremely Gorgeous


----------



## iio (May 28, 2007)

you look so hot! i love your make up its gorgeous and perfect.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (May 28, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## chrisantiss (May 28, 2007)

all beautiful looks, love your makeups


----------



## aeryss (May 28, 2007)

wow, all looks are very beautyfull - and i am fallen in love with the green shades..


----------



## gracetre123 (May 28, 2007)

awesome!!!


----------



## odditorium (May 28, 2007)

Oh man i love the first and the last looks...heck i love them all!  And yes, we definitely need to know what you used NOW!


----------



## amethystangel (May 28, 2007)

Perfection!


----------



## malvidia (May 28, 2007)

perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*faints*


----------



## LadyC23 (May 28, 2007)

Beautiful, they all look amazing!


----------



## Kim. (May 28, 2007)

These are all gorgeous, you look perfect! What did you use for all of them?


----------



## applefrite (May 28, 2007)

Just beautiful !


----------



## foxyqt (May 28, 2007)

yaaay! my most favorite FOTD poster! lol everything looks MEGA beautiful as always.. i really like the bamboo hoops too~!! <3


----------



## Carmen75 (May 28, 2007)

WOW! all are pretty, especially the sark purple..


----------



## Jayne (May 28, 2007)

always stunning !!!!! 
you're gorgeous


----------



## miko (May 28, 2007)

they're gorgeous! the last one is my favourite.

you have such nice skin!


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2007)

Moved to Say Cheese per FOTD guidelines. 


Your work is always jawdroppingly stunning. ALWAYS.


----------



## Larkin (May 28, 2007)

Glad to see you posting again. You have great eyes for makeup.


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 28, 2007)

thanks for the love yall...
but damn. everytime i post a fotd it gets MOVED to deleted.  No wonder I don't post anymore.  Whatever.


----------



## ginger9 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_thanks for the love yall...
but damn. everytime i post a fotd it gets MOVED to deleted.  No wonder I don't post anymore.  Whatever._

 
Hi hon I think it's because you added products used _after_ the fotd was originally posted and guideline says will get moved to "say cheese" if products are not listed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevertheless you look STUNNING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  please don't stop posting


----------



## juicyaddict (May 28, 2007)

brows, perfect.  skin, perfect.  eyes, perfect.  lips, perfect.  everything about you, perfect!  please please do a tutorial.... your makeup blending skills are outta this world!


----------



## Shimmer (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_thanks for the love yall...
but damn. everytime i post a fotd it gets MOVED to deleted.  No wonder I don't post anymore.  Whatever._

 
Upon editing the post to include the products used you can always PM Holstrom4, Janice, or Juneplum about having the thread returned to the FOTD forum.


----------



## kiannack (May 28, 2007)

each look is amazingly flawless


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Upon editing the post to include the products used you can always PM Holstrom4, Janice, or Juneplum about having the thread returned to the FOTD forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok thanks!


----------



## boudoir (May 28, 2007)

Wow! Your makeup is so gorgeous, not mentioning your perfect bone structure!! You are so pretty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 28, 2007)

wow..ur amazing!


----------



## MacArtist (May 28, 2007)

All the looks are flawless but I especially like the way you blend out the under brow highlight colors...

uber hot


----------



## duch3ss25 (May 28, 2007)

Wow, you have amazing skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love all the looks, you're fantabulous! And it's great to see your FOTD's again


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

wow! just ... wow! i saved your eyes in my inspiration folder because, you're just flawless!


----------



## eyeloveyou89 (May 28, 2007)

You are so gorgeous! I love all of them!!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 28, 2007)

i absolutely love all of your looks.  i bought the pandamonium quad and have yet to use it, but i'm so excited now!!  and i LOVE your eyebrows... SO jealous!!


----------



## joojifish (May 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!  I especially like #1 and #4.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_You are ridiculous!  If you weren't such a sweetie, I'd...I'd...well probably be typical dumb girl & not talk to you, lol...you're THAT hot.  But like infuriatingly hot - gah!  I mean all of this in an envious positive way, lol...You're just gorgeous & I can't handle it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pretty much what Devin said. Glad you're posting again, you are by far my favorite specktra-ette!


----------



## aziza (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_You are ridiculous! If you weren't such a sweetie, I'd...I'd...well probably be typical dumb girl & not talk to you, lol...you're THAT hot. But like infuriatingly hot - gah! I mean all of this in an envious positive way, lol...You're just gorgeous & I can't handle it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to agree with Devin too! I'm so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in a good way! You are too gorgeous! I'm in awe.


----------



## kymmilee (May 28, 2007)

your eyebrows are PERFECTION.
what's on your lips in the fourth look?


----------



## Bybs (May 29, 2007)

I love them all! You have an amazing complexion.


----------



## lipshock (May 29, 2007)

You are my absolute favourite.  You know why?  Your FOTDs are proof that you don't need to use a million and one different eyeshadows and products to produce gorgeous results!  I love them all.

Your eyebrows are thinner?  They look so good.  You do them yourself right?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 29, 2007)

these are all perfect. and so are your eyebrow. 
:]


----------



## Jadetive (May 29, 2007)

I love how you wear colors. It doesn't look at all overdone, and is very nice.


----------



## june19th (May 29, 2007)

Gorgeous! I seriously love ALL of these! You do such great work. *Saves to Inspiration folder..*


----------



## Karen_B (May 29, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## milamonster (May 29, 2007)

these are all beautiful!
i love your eyebrows!


----------



## snowkei (May 29, 2007)

LOVELOVELOVE the first look!!!!!!!!!!!!!PERFECT


----------



## c00ki312 (May 29, 2007)

you have such big and beautiful eyes that show off e/s well and your blending is amazing!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (May 29, 2007)

beautiful as always love tha hair


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

Jeez could your application look any more perfect?? Love the last look most of all, I love your FOTDs.


----------



## ellesea (May 29, 2007)

wow, those looks are amazing. you are so very talented,


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 29, 2007)

Hey Lovelies.............I added additional info here about eyebrows, face, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 29, 2007)

What lipstick/glasses are you wearing?


----------



## prsfynestmami (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_What lipstick/glasses are you wearing?_

 
They are up as well. 
Thanks!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prsfynestmami* 

 
_They are up as well. 
Thanks!_

 
Thanks so much!


----------



## *Luna* (May 29, 2007)

WOW... first off you are gorgeous. Second, your blending skills rock. Third, I love your hair straight. Fourth, keep posting, you are inspiring me!!!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (May 29, 2007)

I seriously LOVE every FOTD you post!! You are gorgeous and extremely talented!


----------



## happyhawaii (May 29, 2007)

Very nice and your skin is so beautiful!


----------



## Simi (May 29, 2007)

Love the all of the looks. Every look is amazing and beautiful.....


----------



## Jaim (May 29, 2007)

Wow, those looks are amazing!


----------



## Bernadette (May 30, 2007)

Your eyebrows are perfection!!!


----------



## Showgirl (May 30, 2007)

These are all great, I'm particularly loving 1, 2, and the last one. GORGEOUS WORK LADY!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 30, 2007)

about damn time! Absolutely beautiful dahling! lol. here we go again. why do we always dissapear and reappear around the time??? lol


----------



## Cruzpop (Jun 1, 2007)

Really beautiful. you have really good blending skills.


----------



## mzjae (Jun 1, 2007)

You're so stunning!!!


----------



## Bey28 (Jun 1, 2007)

STUNNING!!!!! You have fantastic skills girlie


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 2, 2007)

Will you be my personal MA???? :0

Your FOTDs are always a treat and ALWAYS beautiful.  Thanks for the extra info.


----------



## brown_eyes (Jun 2, 2007)

LOVE them ALL especially the 1st.


----------



## JoyZz (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! Your very talented!


----------



## always.27 (Jun 2, 2007)

my god girl!! im SO jealous of your skin, brows and talent. you look amazing! im begging for a tut for the first look!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 2, 2007)

Wowwwwwww very pretty!!! I especially love the first and the third set of pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Great job girl!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 2, 2007)

You are a master! you are so beautiful! Your makeup looks amazing and your haircut is so cute. Thanks for telling us your secrets too! LOL!!


----------



## luvly_bubly (Jun 2, 2007)

i really luvd ur eyes in the pandamonium quad. The purple really stood out.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Jun 2, 2007)

Aww I wuv u guys!!!

Tuts are very time consuming.... but I will consider one.  Just not sure what look to do though.


----------



## greentwig (Jun 3, 2007)

Omg.......beautiful.......


----------



## Ciara (Jun 4, 2007)

:ilike:   AAAaaaa-Maaa-Zing!!!  

Your make up is flawless.  You're Gorgeous girl!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

god, you are just gorgeous. you are amazing with liner as well. all of these looks are absolutely perfect.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 6, 2008)

your makeup is always perfect!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 6, 2008)

Soooooooo Beautiful.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 6, 2008)

These are all very different looks, but each one is lovely!  Your blending skills are fabulous!


----------



## elisabethlayton (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Your brows are amazing.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful...I especially love the last one!  Also, I'm so jealous of your brows...that's how I want mine! Very hot!


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 7, 2008)

All of your looks are fabulous! I love your take on the pandamonium quad!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 7, 2008)

i lOve your eye shadow !! beautiful !!


----------



## mrs. bebee917 (Feb 7, 2008)

evrything's just gorgeous... i'm so jealous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll hafta try those looks...


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 7, 2008)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Feb 7, 2008)

All of your FOTDs are wonderful! You are totally beautiful


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 7, 2008)

All I can say is *WOW*!!!


----------



## glamdoll (Feb 7, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!! I love the makeup, the application and blending are flawless. But I must ask, what do you do to your brows to have them look that PERFECT?? they are amazing!


----------



## Fee (Feb 7, 2008)

Amazing!!

<33


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 17, 2008)

Beeeyuuuuteeefull! (That's a real word you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 17, 2008)

OMG.

DO TUTORIALS!!! PLEASE!!!

You're wonderful!


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Apr 17, 2008)

These all look great! I esspecially love how you did the first one.
your eyebrows look fantastic btw!


----------



## kattybadatty (Apr 17, 2008)

very nice job! and i love your brows - sexy!


----------



## rutledgekl (Apr 18, 2008)

u are soo beautiful!!!!


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 18, 2008)

wow this is so good! i hope u post more! <3


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Apr 18, 2008)

ur so amazing!! Love ur locks and ur brows!!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 18, 2008)

Stunning. All beautiful looks.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow absolutely amazing!  It's also so interesting how different you look with your hair straight and then curly!  

Very nice job!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Apr 18, 2008)

you look stunning with any colors!!


----------



## bluebird08 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hot!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 19, 2008)

Love them all, specially the last one! Hooooooooooot!!!


----------



## fjc62701 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very pretty makeup work. And u are really pretty aswell


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 19, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## always.27 (Apr 23, 2008)

your brows are awesome!


----------



## MACnificent_grl (Apr 23, 2008)

OMG! I love em all... Very pretty!


----------



## amalie rafisura (Apr 24, 2008)

My goodness!! Every look was just *FREAKING FANTABULOUS"!!!!!!!! Can you do a tutorial for ALL of them?(tall request, I know) Pleeeeease....


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW veryy pretty =) i am loving the last purple look A LOT. im thinking of doing something like that for prom haha


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Apr 25, 2008)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## macedout (Jun 11, 2008)

do some tutorials porfa


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 11, 2008)

You are frickin awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...one Puerto Rican.. to another lol


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jun 11, 2008)

The BOMB


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

So pretty!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 11, 2008)

wow, flawless!!! love them all!!!

please do a tut for us one day, pretty please!


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 11, 2008)

some amazingly beautiful looks


----------



## nunu (Jun 11, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 11, 2008)

*The purple looks are so gorgeous!!!*


----------



## Jade1012 (Jun 11, 2008)

Good God woman..... You are beautiful and your skillz (yes, I spelled it with a z lmao) are off the hook! I can only HOPE to be as good as you are someday in application... I am good.. but my application skills seem inadequate next to yours. Keep those FOTD's coming! they truly are an inspiration.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG! I just took some time looking through your FOTDs and you are wonderful! 

I'm definitely gonna look at your profile for inspo in the future.


----------



## bgajon (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!! You rock every single look!! You are a very gifted person.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful looks, love your eyebrows too


----------



## ramieee (Jun 12, 2008)

u have beautiful eyes and u def know what ur doing here!  im inspired


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

preeeettty


----------

